# Bocote Full Size Gent



## Jdaschel (Aug 31, 2012)

I havent turned very much lately. But this one was an order. It is a bocote put on a Full Size Rhodium Dayacom Gent Rollerball. The finish is CA. 
Thanks for looking. 

James


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a handsome pen!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2012)

Very very nice! a beautiful pen for sure! looks perfect.


----------



## JimH (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful pen.I love that blank and it goes great with that kit.
Great work!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2012)

Very nice Pen


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Very nice!! Fit and finish is spot on!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice job James ! Very Regal look.
Scott


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 2, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job James ! Very Tegal look.
> Scott



Tegal… That's the word I was looking for!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 2, 2012)

DKMD said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job James ! Very Tegal look.
> ...



 lol. Typing was never my forte.


----------



## BarbS (Sep 4, 2012)

A very handsome pen!


----------



## McBryde (Oct 9, 2012)

Very sharp. The wood has beautiful grain in it and you chose a nice kit for that dark wood.


----------

